# Pomegranate Tiger (instrumental progressive wizardry)



## Polythoral (Jun 30, 2012)

Been waiting for an album from these guys forever and they just released a new track which is absolutely amazing in every way. 



Must have this album, nao.


----------



## sheener19 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting Polythoral! We're really glad you like it. Hopefully more people feel the same way.

Matt - Pomegranate Tiger


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 30, 2012)

Listened, and thusly dug it. Very nice!


----------



## sheener19 (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow this song is getting such a great reaction. If you guys like it and wanna help us out head over to our Facebook page and share the video and/or like our page. The more that people do stuff like that the higher our exposure gets. If you like what you heard let your friends know we exist 

Pomegranate Tiger | Facebook


----------



## sheener19 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for checking out the tune so far. We got 700 views in the first few days! Please continue to share with your friends, it helps us out tremendously. 

We also got something big comin' this weekend so make sure to check back!


----------



## Petro1313 (Jul 5, 2012)

This sounds pretty awesome


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## JamesM (Jul 5, 2012)

It like an extra AAL album. I mean that in the best way. 

Great tune.


----------



## Polythoral (Jul 5, 2012)

JamesM said:


> It like an extra AAL album. I mean that in the best way.
> 
> Great tune.



Except so much better. *hides from criticism*


----------



## Mayhew (Jul 5, 2012)

God damn. Listening right now and it's pretty fucking interesting shit. Definitely feel that same vibe I felt when I heard the first AAL record. I love the sweeps and the ease with which you link all the different song parts together. Lots of cool stuff in there. Chalk one up there for Ontario boys!


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 5, 2012)

I approve of this magicians tricks


----------



## Alimination (Jul 6, 2012)

I like this! more of a scale the summit vibe then AAL but still great stuff.


----------



## 80H (Jul 6, 2012)

liked+favorited+this is awesome, will share w/friends


----------



## Divinehippie (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice track guys! Really digging it. Will share later when I'm not on my phone D: xD.


----------



## Ninjahat (Jul 7, 2012)

THIS RUUUUUUULEZZZZZZZ! Sick band dude, thanks for posting!


----------



## sheener19 (Jul 8, 2012)

We just posted our second album update video. 

Here's the first if anyone missed it 


and here is the second one


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 8, 2012)

this is fucking nice. love the sense of harmony you guys have.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome name! Great music too!


----------



## Volteau (Jul 8, 2012)

sheener19 said:


> We just posted our second album update video.
> 
> Here's the first if anyone missed it
> 
> ...




Why are you guys so good? It's depressing for me as a musician!  Awesome stuff, can't wait for the album to come out!


----------



## Big Muff Pi (Jul 9, 2012)

This stuff is awesome! Great to hear some good music coming from Ontario!


----------



## ncfiala (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome. Will definitely be buying when the album comes out.


----------



## chevymeister (Jul 11, 2012)

Holy shit, live in the same city as these guys and never heard of them lol.


----------



## squid-boy (Jul 11, 2012)

I was hooked in like, the first three seconds.


----------



## right_to_rage (Jul 11, 2012)

Canadian bands rule! Never heard of these guys before but I like em and I'll check em out.


----------



## TigerFish (Sep 26, 2012)

New track posted. "Maxims"

Sorry for necro-bumping this shit...but..
in case you dudes are interested, thought I would let you know.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 26, 2012)

This is incredible.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Sep 26, 2012)

Holy shit! I was so sure I posted here when this thread was first posted. This is some insane music. I love it.


----------



## Pushingink (Sep 26, 2012)

Is there a release date set for this? Really looking forward to getting it.


----------



## TIBrent (Sep 26, 2012)

The new tune is phenomenal! Sort of BTBAM style, dig it!
-Brent


----------



## sheener19 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for taking a listen guys we really appreciate it.

Matt/ Pomegranate Tiger


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2012)

This stuff is incredible! Can't wait for more!


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 27, 2012)

The music is amazing, i cant imagine the style of vocalist that will work with this.


----------



## TIBrent (Sep 27, 2012)

How about some tabs for this one Matt? 
-Brent


----------



## Blasphemer (Sep 27, 2012)

This is pretty great stuff. Its like BTBAM and STS mishmashed. Scale the Buried and Me's Summit?


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Sep 27, 2012)

Long instrumental songs have this tendency to annoy me. Not that I cannot appreciate the tasty licks of the talented musicians, or their songwriting capabilities, but a singer would really make a difference, and tie all the song together with his singing wool and needle.

Great job, by the way, and great songs!


----------



## ncfiala (Sep 27, 2012)

Vocalists tend to annoy me. Please don't add one.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Sep 28, 2012)

ncfiala said:


> Vocalists tend to annoy me. Please don't add one.



Thou shalt not contradict da werd o' da Chris' fo Gawd's saek!


----------



## sheener19 (Sep 28, 2012)

Brent, were working on polishing up our guitar pros right now so hopefully we can release some for the fans in the near future 

Matt


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 28, 2012)

sheener19 said:


> Brent, were working on polishing up our guitar pros right now so hopefully we can release some for the fans in the near future
> 
> Matt


I have no hope in hell of playing like Martin any time soon.  I work with him and am glad I finally got around to hearing some of the new material, you guys are sounding awesome! I'm definitely digging it as instrumental music and honestly don't know how you would fit a vocalist into it but hopefully everything works out for you guys. Windsor needs some good metal bands again.


----------



## TigerFish (Sep 30, 2012)

@pushingink

Don't have an exact date on a release yet. We'll keep you posted though! glad everyone is liking the tunes! 

@blackmastodon

Hey man! Thanks for the kind words. I'm not quite sure what vox will sound like either. lol I guess we're hoping to find the right dude that will make it sound killer. Otherwise, we'll be sticking to instrumental.


Martin/Pomegranate Tiger


----------



## sheener19 (Sep 30, 2012)

The first official Pomegranate Tiger merch is now up in our online store. We have a Shirt and a Poster to start. The first 100 people to use the promo code "ENTITIES" will receive a free poster with their order. Go check em out.

Pomegranate Tiger Shop &mdash; Products


----------



## Watty (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting this man; sounds ace!


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 1, 2012)

Maybe that dude who covered some Animals as Leaders would be a nice fit?


----------



## 8Fingers (Oct 1, 2012)

Polythoral said:


> Been waiting for an album from these guys forever and they just released a new track which is absolutely amazing in every way.
> 
> 
> 
> Must have this album, nao.




Don't like that at all.
I hear only a bunch of different parts glued together, there's no melody to guide us.We could start listening in any part and still we wouldn't know where we were LOL
So easy to glue 20 different parts.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't really understand the comparison to AAL..... I guess metalheads don't really get what makes AAL AAL. Oh well, cool stuff anyways.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Alimination said:


> I like this! more of a scale the summit vibe then AAL but still great stuff.



I love Scale The Summit... However i might have a mistress now.. Great Stuff Guys!! Will definitely be listening to the new album!


----------



## sheener19 (Nov 12, 2012)

New Entities album update for you guys


----------



## ncfiala (Nov 12, 2012)

Are you guys seriously gonna get a vocalist? Please don't do it. I don't get why people like to take great music and dub some guy who sounds like he's taking a painful dump over the top of it.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Nov 12, 2012)

ncfiala said:


> Are you guys seriously gonna get a vocalist? Please don't do it. I don't get why people like to take great music and dub some guy who sounds like he's taking a painful dump over the top of it.


It's what the band wants lol Which I personally would love  Great video btw. So the album is being dropped this year?


----------



## GlxyDs (Nov 12, 2012)

I hope you don't get a vocalist. I hope you post more videos. This rocks.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 12, 2012)

I can't wait to hear this. The production sounds incredibly promising. Also, good metal face there, Martin. Also glad to see you're human.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree, getting a vocalist would suck man.. You guys are epic enough as it is...

You guys and Scale The Summit would be a killer gig!!!


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Nov 13, 2012)

That lead guitar player is really fucking good. Sweeps and playing are super clean and the classical guitar at the end of the "guitar promo" for the album was sick.


----------



## TristanTTN (Nov 13, 2012)

I loved the violin part in the album update. The Yngwie part was hilarious. 

Definitely looking forward to more material.


----------



## sheener19 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the great feedback everyone! Anyone that is worried about a vocalist ruining the music can rest easy. We fully intend to release our albums in both full band and instrumental versions.



DavidLopezJr said:


> It's what the band wants lol Which I personally would love  Great video btw. So the album is being dropped this year?



A late 2012 release was the initial plan, but recent opportunities have come up may push back the deadline.

Matt


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 13, 2012)

You guys, STS, and AAl on a tour. I might die.

I like the random Dyens at the end of the video.


----------



## Polythoral (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, that both made me feel terrible and really inspired me at once.


----------



## nikolazjalic (Jan 21, 2013)

These guys are super awesome, I love the clean tapping parts. Reminds me a lot of StS but still really original sounding. 
Good to have a band like them reppin' the Windsor music scene!


----------



## HRC51 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks. I like hearing about new and interesting bands.


----------



## Alpenglow (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow, I had never even heard of this band for some reason. Fantastic stuff!


----------



## Polythoral (Jan 25, 2013)

I think this may already be my AOTY. xD Mountains In The Sky is wonderful.

The production on this is fantastic.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd love to hear what you guys would sound like with a vocalist. Definitely don't "settle" for a vocalist, really find one that has an awesome clean range and good screams!


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Jan 25, 2013)

One of those albums is coming to NZ... 

Sounds great! Production and material wise!!


----------



## chevymeister (Jan 26, 2013)

Are you guys doing any shows soon? I'd love to see you guys perform.


----------



## asher (Jan 26, 2013)

Badass. Preordered!


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome. Listened to the whole album in one without getting bored. Fantastic work.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jan 26, 2013)

SO SICK


----------



## TigerFish (Jan 27, 2013)

chevymeister said:


> Are you guys doing any shows soon? I'd love to see you guys perform.



We're working on getting some tours put together at the moment.
Glad everyone is digging it!

-Martin


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 27, 2013)

This album is fucking fantastic. Been listening to it all day/last night


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 28, 2013)

Discovered this album yesterday... fucking amazing. The level of musicianship made me believe that Pomegranate Tiger are Canadian and oh look... what a surprise


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome album! I need to pick this one up!


----------



## baptizedinblood (Jan 29, 2013)

Heard a couple tracks back in November, thought it sounded good but nothing extraordinary. Decided to listen to the full album this morning.

I was wrong. 

*SO. WRONG.

*It's a masterpiece, definitely making it to my top 10 Albums of the year.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 29, 2013)

Loving this stuff. Come to Florida. Now. Please.


----------



## Doug N (Jan 29, 2013)

Damn, this is really good.


----------



## Khoi (Jan 31, 2013)

it's live for download on Bandcamp now!

bought!!

they're like the perfect combination of AAL + StS! I know that comparison has been made before, but it's true in the best way possible


----------



## sheener19 (Jan 31, 2013)

Khoi said:


> it's live for download on Bandcamp now!
> 
> bought!!
> 
> they're like the perfect combination of AAL + StS! I know that comparison has been made before, but it's true in the best way possible



Thanks Khoi!

iTunes got its shit together so it's live there now too. If anyone wants a physical copy they're available on our big cartel.

Here's the links:
Bandcamp
iTunes
Big Cartel Store - Physical Copies

Matt/Pomegranate Tiger


----------



## Doug N (Feb 2, 2013)

Also on Amazon.com, I just d/l'ed there. Great album guys, seriously.


----------



## asher (Feb 2, 2013)

My preorder bundle showed up today too! Stuff looks great man!

(I already know it sounds good, you see)


----------



## kamello (Feb 2, 2013)

2 minutes in and I really like how this is going  
is always nice to find good instrumental bands 


if we are playing the game if doing comparisons, I feel that this is Scale The Summit taken to the extreme


----------



## Metaguitarist (Feb 2, 2013)

Got my bundle today, everything's great. Love the shirt. Thanks PT!


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 2, 2013)

Ordered a physical copy. Thinking about it, paying 15 dollars for an album (20 after shipping), shoulda just got the bundle. xD Then again, I don't really wear band shirts anymore, much rather black shirts.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 2, 2013)

Late to the party but enjoying this immensely - perhaps I can stretch to a copy


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Feb 2, 2013)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Long instrumental songs have this tendency to annoy me. Not that I cannot appreciate the tasty licks of the talented musicians, or their songwriting capabilities, but a singer would really make a difference, and tie all the song together with his singing wool and needle.
> 
> Great job, by the way, and great songs!



09-27-2012
That's what I said on this thread when you released a song for streaming.

And it's a bummer for me to have to say the same thing today.

The album would be absolutely phenomenal with a talented singer on this, think of Periphery or Safety Fire...

Great album anyways, guys, I just think that the instruments alone here aren't enough to keep the attention.


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 2, 2013)

The Omega Cluster said:


> 09-27-2012
> That's what I said on this thread when you released a song for streaming.
> 
> And it's a bummer for me to have to say the same thing today.
> ...



I slightly agree. That are tons of parts that can occupy the mind enough alone, as well as whole songs like New Breed, but there are many parts that definitely have space left over that could be used well by vocals or just another part.

I think this was somewhat intentional though, because they have been finding a vocalist (may have already found one I think?) and plan on recording vocals still I think. 

My only real issue is the spontaneous breakdowns breaking up all the other wonderful parts. xD


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Feb 2, 2013)

Man if they found a monstrously talented dude (or girl) to sing over this, I might really buy the album.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Feb 4, 2013)

Pssshhh.... Time for a bump!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 4, 2013)

YES, I own this CD and it's been on repeat for a few days. Brilliant, to say the least.

And about the vocalist comments, if PT do consider a vocalist I _really_ hope that it's a girl. There are too few good female vocalists and I want MOAR.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 4, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> YES, I own this CD and it's been on repeat for a few days. Brilliant, to say the least.
> 
> And about the vocalist comments, if PT do consider a vocalist I _really_ hope that it's a girl. There are too few good female vocalists and I want MOAR.


I'll be sure to let you know when my band releases anything...

I love prog metal with female vocals but there isn't a lot of it. I knew as soon as I decided to get a female vocalist for my band that everyone would look at us and go "oh, female vocals, keyboards, play metal. Probably sound like Nightwish" So we need a band to be the flag bearer of female fronted prog metal in the world!

Or my band can aspire to be that flag bearer...

But more on-topic I agree. I'd love to hear Pomegranate Tiger with female vocals. In a broader sense I'd love to hear it with good clean vocals. I think this music needs them rather than growls/screams.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 4, 2013)

just bought the CD!


----------



## TigerFish (Feb 6, 2013)

Polythoral said:


> I slightly agree. That are tons of parts that can occupy the mind enough alone, as well as whole songs like New Breed, but there are many parts that definitely have space left over that could be used well by vocals or just another part.
> 
> I think this was somewhat intentional though, because they have been finding a vocalist (may have already found one I think?) and plan on recording vocals still I think.
> 
> My only real issue is the spontaneous breakdowns breaking up all the other wonderful parts. xD




Hey dude,

you're totally right...only about 1/2 this disc was made to be instrumental. When we wrote the first few songs it was with intention of having vocals one day....which never ended up happening even though we looked for a while. hence some of the parts that may sound a bit empty.

Anyway, we just put this out the other day. Our 2nd playthrough video. Have a look if you guys are interested. and ps. thanks for all the positive feedback guys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjjM1p6Fmgw


----------



## ara_ (Feb 6, 2013)

more playthrough videos! I bought this album the day it came out and it's been on repeat since then
trying to play your songs will be good practice for me, you're incredibly good!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 6, 2013)

Must.. make room......on phone. 

I gotta get this album asap.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 6, 2013)

Dear Members of Pomegranate Tiger,

Tab book.

Sincerely, 
Micah
A.K.A., Captain Butterscotch


----------



## asher (Feb 6, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Dear Members of Pomegranate Tiger,
> 
> Tab book.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Feb 6, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Dear Members of Pomegranate Tiger,
> 
> Tab book.
> 
> ...



Please.... PLEASE!


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Feb 6, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Dear Members of Pomegranate Tiger,
> 
> Tab book.
> 
> ...



If you do that, do it for bass, too.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 6, 2013)

I got Entities over this past weekend. Needless to say, it's been on repeat since. What really got me was, there is a pretty decent sized piano section that was pretty good. 

Great job guys!


----------



## TigerFish (Feb 7, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Dear Members of Pomegranate Tiger,
> 
> Tab book.
> 
> ...




I'm actually working with Tim from Protest and his company "Sheet Happens" on some Tab books right now.

I use Guitar Pro a lot so we'll have digital booklets available soon with all instruments, and a few copies of physical booklets also. Pretty sure those will just be Guitar though. Still working on it. 

Keep you guys posted. Thanks again for digging the tunes. 

-Martin


----------



## Hybrid138 (Feb 7, 2013)

Finally bought the CD on Amazon


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 7, 2013)

TigerFish said:


> I'm actually working with Tim from Protest and his company "Sheet Happens" on some Tab books right now.
> 
> I use Guitar Pro a lot so we'll have digital booklets available soon with all instruments, and a few copies of physical booklets also. Pretty sure those will just be Guitar though. Still working on it.
> 
> ...



ALL OF MY YES


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 7, 2013)

I figured they had a thread on here already hence why I did not make one forever ago haha. 

Love this and and their composition skills. Keep it up guys.


----------



## NickB11 (Feb 7, 2013)

This is the first instrumental music I've really been inspired by in awhile...great music guys! Lead guitarist is ridiculous


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 12, 2013)

Okay, I am bringing this back to the front page. This band is amazing, and the album was produced by jamie king. 

Figure it out people. Amazing playing and composition. Geez, get with the program haha


----------



## avinu (Feb 12, 2013)

Amazing band. 
I wonder if they used an acoustic piano or not. >.>


----------



## asher (Feb 12, 2013)

It's the CD slot in my car since my Zune is fucked up.

It will stay there for a long time.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Feb 12, 2013)

Any tour in the works? Maybe package a "Canadian bands only" tour with Protest the Hero since they're now indie?  I am drooling.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 13, 2013)

Ordered my CD on Feb 4th. Wonder if it's shipped yet?


----------



## Blasphemer (Feb 13, 2013)

jehu12141987 said:


> Any tour in the works? Maybe package a "Canadian bands only" tour with Protest the Hero since they're now indie?  I am drooling.



You've gotta get The Isosceles Project on that. Another awesome instrumental band from Canada


----------



## abandonist (Feb 14, 2013)

I said it on facebook too, but if you find yourself in Greenville SC area I've got a show for you at my restaurant.


----------



## TigerFish (Mar 11, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Dear Members of Pomegranate Tiger,
> 
> Tab book.
> 
> ...





asher said:


> +1





Kiwimetal101 said:


> Please.... PLEASE!





The Omega Cluster said:


> If you do that, do it for bass, too.



Yo! We just made "Maxims" tab/notation available via free download here. and yes we included the G-pros.  Thanks again for digging the tunes!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/arrdib6fa2fajt1/OPHXb34DZ8

Martin


----------



## morkie (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you so much Martin! There goes my night and this weekend


----------



## DrZoidberg (Mar 13, 2013)

Fantastic band! I'm pretty excited to start working through some of this after my workload at school dies down some. If you make a book of the album I'll throw money at you.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Mar 14, 2013)

Retarded name, cool band.


----------



## concertjunkie (Mar 14, 2013)

cant...stop...listening to this. My ears are exceptionally pleased, thank you guys!

and yes... Tab Book please


----------



## Volteau (Mar 14, 2013)

TigerFish said:


> Yo! We just made "Maxims" tab/notation available via free download here. and yes we included the G-pros.  Thanks again for digging the tunes!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/arrdib6fa2fajt1/OPHXb34DZ8
> 
> Martin



I love you for this. Now do New Breed. I kid I kid. But seriously... do New Breed.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 15, 2013)

Just got into you guys! Crap this is awesome stuff!!


----------



## ZachK (Mar 15, 2013)

These guys should seriously go on tour with PTH and Intervals. That tour would be fucking killer. 

Great job guys!


----------



## TigerFish (Mar 15, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Dear Members of Pomegranate Tiger,
> 
> Tab book.
> 
> ...





concertjunkie said:


> cant...stop...listening to this. My ears are exceptionally pleased, thank you guys!
> 
> and yes... Tab Book please





Volteau said:


> I love you for this. Now do New Breed. I kid I kid. But seriously... do New Breed.



New Breed tabs/notation/Gpros 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/indi9zl6zfrs66y/3Vi7z5H5Ee


----------



## sojorel (Mar 15, 2013)

TigerFish said:


> Yo! We just made "Maxims" tab/notation available via free download here. and yes we included the G-pros.  Thanks again for digging the tunes!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/arrdib6fa2fajt1/OPHXb34DZ8
> 
> Martin



I almost shit myself when I saw this, as I thought it was the whole album.

Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 15, 2013)

TigerFish said:


> New Breed tabs/notation/Gpros
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/indi9zl6zfrs66y/3Vi7z5H5Ee


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 15, 2013)

So I just realized one guitar is a 6 string and one guitar is a 7 string. Don't know why I got confused reading the tab.


----------



## Volteau (Mar 15, 2013)

TigerFish said:


> New Breed tabs/notation/Gpros
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/indi9zl6zfrs66y/3Vi7z5H5Ee



Have I mentioned I now love you more than ever for this? No. Well, I do!  It's gonna be a busy night.

BTW, love the fact that you guys tune to standard. I miss that now a days.


----------



## TigerFish (Mar 18, 2013)

Bass players?


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey Martin, have you guys done a rig rundown by chance? Would be awesome to see all the gear you're using and used on the album!


----------



## L1ght (Apr 22, 2013)

I just can't get over this album. It's just simply amazing. Ocean I-II-III are just incredible.

Fantastic work on this album, I can't wait for more! MORE.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 22, 2013)

Their name sounds like an exotic smoothy.


----------



## 80H (Apr 22, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Their name sounds like an exotic smoothy.



period blood. i'll let you make the connection.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Apr 23, 2013)

I feel as though they should come to Florida and destroy everyone's ears with their insane awesome music juices.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 23, 2013)

jehu12141987 said:


> I feel as though they should come to Florida and destroy everyone's ears with their insane awesome music juices.



Along with the usual Orlando/Tampa/Jacksonville dates, please hit Miami/Ft Lauderdale up too!


----------



## sheener19 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey guys Pomegranate Tiger just posted a new double guitar play through of the song Stars featuring Martin and I.


----------



## Ginsu (Jun 4, 2013)

This is making me rethink the way I approach music.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 4, 2013)

Awesome as usual! Thanks for the tab guys!


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Jun 4, 2013)

That play through is awesome, any reason you used the 8 string for the play through instead of a 7 like listed in the tabs?


----------



## sheener19 (Jun 5, 2013)

ThatBeardGuy said:


> That play through is awesome, any reason you used the 8 string for the play through instead of a 7 like listed in the tabs?



We thought it might be cool to both play our Ibanez guitars since Martin had already played his EBMM in two other videos. However I do usually play my EBMM JP7 for that song.


----------



## Johnny16142 (Jun 5, 2013)

These guys are fantastic, I just bought the album off the google play store and it was worth every penny. Keep up the great music guys!


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn thats a nice little studio/recording room you's have got there. 

Great vid. Love your music!


----------



## sleightest (Jun 5, 2013)

I ....ing love this band, Im listening to entities like 3-4 times a week. Please please please come to Seattle!


----------



## JEngelking (Jun 19, 2013)

Seriously, why did I just now find out about these guys? This music's _f_ucking amazing.


----------



## brector (Jul 1, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> Seriously, why did I just now find out about these guys? This music's _f_ucking amazing.



Exactly! I found them on my YouTube feed and watched almost all their videos.

-Brian


----------



## ncfiala (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm gonna get flamed for this, but who cares.

I've listened to this several times since it came out, and although the lead playing is cool, the rhythm playing is just not doing it for me. Not to say that it is bad, it's just not my thing. Harmonically and rhythmically it just doesn't really do anything for me. Too much chugging. I know some people are all about chugging, but I hate it. To me, there is always something more interesting that a guitar could be doing.


----------



## Metaguitarist (Jul 1, 2013)

ncfiala said:


> I'm gonna get flamed for this, but who cares.
> 
> I've listened to this several times since it came out, and although the lead playing is cool, the rhythm playing is just not doing it for me. Not to say that it is bad, it's just not my thing. Harmonically and rhythmically it just doesn't really do anything for me. Too much chugging. I know some people are all about chugging, but I hate it. To me, there is always something more interesting that a guitar could be doing.



I like them, but totally understand your opinion dude. Some of their tunes are a bit boring and seemingly just complicated exercises strung together, but overall they are enjoyable.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jul 31, 2013)

Frank Zappa cover!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 31, 2013)

Hybrid138 said:


> Frank Zappa cover!



Martin is just insanely talented.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 31, 2013)

This band can do no wrong, in my book.


----------



## BIGRIGG (Jul 31, 2013)

Cool stuff. Yaaa Oh Canada!


----------



## davidengel (Mar 4, 2014)

Can anyone put the New Breed tab up? Links down


----------



## avinu (May 23, 2014)

davidengel said:


> Can anyone put the New Breed tab up? Links down



bumpity bump for this


----------



## sheener19 (May 24, 2014)

avinu said:


> bumpity bump for this



Psst...Keep an eye on our Facebook page this weekend 


And while I'm at it I'll just leave this here


----------



## JmCastor (May 24, 2014)

so amazing!!


----------



## Entropy Prevails (May 24, 2014)

sheener19 said:


> Psst...Keep an eye on our Facebook page this weekend
> 
> 
> And while I'm at it I'll just leave this here




Why didn´t you use live audio?


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Dec 4, 2014)

Who knew Martin was also this disgustingly good on drums!?!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 4, 2014)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Who knew Martin was also this disgustingly good on drums!?!



He moved onto drums from guitar from what I know, absolute monster.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Dec 5, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> He moved onto drums from guitar from what I know, absolute monster.



Yeah, saw he posted about that. He recently put up a picture of some dude tracking guitars on Twitter, but I can't tell who it is.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 5, 2014)

^Brandon White. He's easily the only guitarist to come out of this city that can fill in for Martin; dude has got huge guitar chops and can play and vocalize at the same time. He used to be in Assassinate the Following... as the vocalist and guitarist.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 5, 2014)

Well that's a pleasant surprise. The dude's surprisingly phenomenal at drums!


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh, great, now I'm made to feel inadequate on not only one, but _two_ instruments by Martin...


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 6, 2014)

Blasphemer said:


> Oh, great, now I'm made to feel inadequate on not only one, but _two_ instruments by Martin...



For every instrument out there, there's a ten year old Asian kid who is completely legendary at it.


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 6, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> ^Brandon White. He's easily the only guitarist to come out of this city that can fill in for Martin; dude has got huge guitar chops and can play and vocalize at the same time. He used to be in Assassinate the Following... as the vocalist and guitarist.



...., I always loved Assassinate The Following, too.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 6, 2014)

Polythoral said:


> ...., I always loved Assassinate The Following, too.


They were the only local band worth seeing after high school. Sad to see them go but it happens and I still love listening to Massacre of the North.


----------



## TigerFish (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey! Martin here.

Thought you guys might be interested in seeing the new lead guitar player for PT.
Love the way my Rusti guitar turned out in this vid.

Cheers!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Dec 10, 2015)

Full stream of the new album that releases tomorrow. Sounds epic!

http://www.metalinjection.net/exclu...e-bliss-with-a-full-early-stream-of-boundless


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 10, 2015)

I heard these guys for the first time last night, purely by accident through the Youtube autoplay when when grinding a bounty on Destiny. That track "Cyclic" is absolutely sick. I'd heard the name plenty of times before, wish I'd checked them out sooner.


----------



## big_aug (Dec 11, 2015)

Oh wow a new album. I love these guys. Can't wait to listen.


----------



## Bdtunn (Dec 11, 2015)

Definitely one of my favourite instrumental bands.
Can't wait to check out the new one!


----------



## saminator (Dec 11, 2015)

Listening to the album now. Holy ...., this is good.


----------



## DLG (Dec 15, 2015)

sounds like liquid tension experiment for djent kids


----------



## chevymeister (Dec 18, 2015)

TigerFish said:


> Hey! Martin here.
> 
> Thought you guys might be interested in seeing the new lead guitar player for PT.
> Love the way my Rusti guitar turned out in this vid.
> ...




Went to college with this dude. Wonder if he'd remember me haha.

Glad to see you guys getting some attention. Never thought I'd see something come out of this city.


----------



## Simic (Aug 26, 2016)

Sorry for the necrobump but I'm not sure if their/his latest album has been posted anywhere... It's amazing.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 26, 2016)

Well deserved bump because yes this album is amazing!


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Aug 26, 2016)

Did a cover of them on bass a bunch of time ago.


----------



## J_Mac (Aug 27, 2016)

Only just heard this album. Nails \m/


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 28, 2016)

You know the great thing about art is there is something that appeals to everyone.

Personally this is cold and inorganic and really uninspiring for me, but glad you guys like this. They do have the odd cool phrase that makes me go 'yeah!' then it goes into something that for me is like the musical equivalent of brain surgery.

I would find this really hard to get into playing live on stage or recording.


----------

